# Algen entfernen?



## Ha-Jo (9. März 2008)

Hallo, 
sollten Algen im Teich abgefischt werden?  Bin mir nicht sicher.:? 

Algen (Fadenalgen) sind auch Pflanzen und verbrauchen somit Nährstoff und produzieren Sauerstoff. Wenn ich sie raushole entferne ich Nährstoffe, aber auch einen Sauerstoffproduzenten. Wenn ich sie drin lasse, produzieren sie Sauerstoff und in Verbindung mit anderen Pflanzen (Seerosen usw.)kommt es später zu einer natürlichen Abnahme der Algen.

Ist die Überlegung richtig? Dann sollten die Algen drin bleiben?

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Hallo Ha Jo

das stimmt !


das wäre der natürliche Weg 
für unsere unglaublich unnatürlichen Folienteiche .

vorausgesetzt 

man findet Algen schön  

ansonsten könnte man den anderen "hübscheren" Pflanzen einen kleinen
unnatürlichen Vorteil verschaffen .....

und sich an der künstlichen Abwesenheit von Algen erfreuen ......


oder so .....  

Ich denke es geht auch ohne (viel) Algen     


mfG


----------



## Torsten. Z (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Edit by Annett - Text wegen Copyrightverletzung entfernt.

siehe dazu Beitrag #6


----------



## Eugen (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Hallo Ha-Jo

um dir mit Radio Eriwan zu antworten :

Im Prinzip ja, aber ...

Algen haben einen etwas kürzeren Lebenszyklus als Teichpflanzen.
Heißt, sie sterben früher ab,setzen die gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder frei und geben so einer neuen Algengeneration wieder Futter.
Bis die Wasserpflanzen richtig wachsen wird der Teich übervoll an Algen sein und die Wasserpflanzen werden "unterdrückt"

Ergo: abfischen ist die bessere Lösung.
Ausserdem produzieren sie nicht nur Sauerstoff, sie verbrauchen nachts auch ganz schön.

@ Thorsten. Z

Auch wenn es in anderen Foren nicht so gehandhabt wird :evil 
in diesem Forum sollten abgeschriebene Beiträge aus anderen Foren entsprechend zitiert werden.
Sich mit fremden Federn schmücken ist nicht die feine englische Art. :evil 

(es sei denn du heißt im richtigen Leben Harry   )


----------



## Torsten. Z (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Sorry aber jedes Forum möchte es anders  Und es ist schwer es jeden recht zu machen  In einen anderen Forum wurde ich für sowas wie du es beschrieben hast *Verwarnt*. Weil ich Zitiert und auf den Beitrag gelinkt habe. 

Wie man es macht ist es falsch und wird dafür.... Smilieys können mehr als Worte ausdrüken nur mal am rand erwähnt. Und ich wollte mich bestimmt nicht mit Harrys wissen schmücken.


----------



## Annett (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Moin.

Ist es denn sooooo schwer, etwas mit eigenen Worten wiederzugeben?
Ein wortwörtliches Zitat ist kenntlich zu machen und seine Quelle anzugeben. Wer das nicht macht, verletzt das Copyright. 
Wie das andere Foren handhaben ist uns egal, denn wir zahlen hier im Zweifelsfalle die Zeche.
Richtiges Zitieren, siehe hier.

Was wir hier ganz sicher nicht wollen, ist ein Link zu .org (ich gehe davon aus, dass der Beitrag von dort stammt  kann es aber schlecht nachprüfen).... 
Mit Verklagen drohen lassen, dürfen sich gern andere - die gemachten Erfahrungen sind mehr als ausreichend. 

Ich werde daher den strittigen Text herausnehmen, da ich die Quelle nachträglich nicht einfügen kann und möchte.
Eugen hat es ja schon recht ähnlich zusammen geschrieben.  

Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich Torsten - hat mit Dir nix zu tun.


----------



## PyroMicha (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Schließe mich Eugen an.
Abfischen ist z.Zt. die bessere Alternative.
Das vernichten mit Chemie oder Aktivsauerstoff bei Fadenalgen (Erste ab 15°C Wassertemp) 
ist auch nur bedingt eine Lösung. 
Sobald die Algen durch die Chemie absterben, wird das in ihnen gebundene Phosphat freigesetzt 
und es kann schlagartig zur Algenblüte kommen. 
AUSSER MAN BINDET ES VORHER. Mit hilfe der Filteranlage oder Zeolith zum Beispiel.


----------



## waterman (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Hallo @ all,
ich bin auch "Abfischer" (mit Klobürste). Am Wochenende hab ich einen 20l - Eimer rausgeholt und das mache, so lange (vielleicht den ganzen Sommer), bis die hässlichen Dinger von meinen anderen Pflanzen ausgehungert sind. 
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## Ha-Jo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise.

Ha-Jo


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*



			
				Ha-Jo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Hinweise.
> 
> Ha-Jo




ach komm , isdasalles


----------



## Torsten. Z (10. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Nein nehme es nicht persöhnlich und war auch keine Böse Absicht aber wie ich sehe wäre es auch Falsch gewesen zu Zitieren und auf den Beitrag nach .org zu linken. Hatte heute morgen wenig Zeit und dachte knallst es dahin und gut... war nicht gut kommt nicht mehr vor.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Ha-Jo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Sorry für Nichtwortgewaltigelobeshymnen 

Werde mich also in das Lager der "Abfischer" schlagen.
Zumindest das was lose ist, oder leicht abzuziehen ist, werde ich entfernen.

Für mich stellte sich eben noch die Frage nach der Ausgewogenheit zwischen natürlichen Abläufen und steuerndem Eingreifen.

Erwarte diesen ersten Frühling mit Teich mit Spannung. 

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Kalle (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Hallo,

ihr fischt und stochert schon alle in euren Teichen rum. Was ja auch gut ist.

Aber mal ne Frage nebenbei:    Stör ich damit nicht meine kleinen Fische ihr Winterruhe ? 

Oder ist der Winter wirklich nun um ?

Bin schon ganz wild drauf endlich wieder mal was am Teich zu verändern.  

Gebt mir bitte ein grooooooooßes OK.

Danke


----------



## jora (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Hallo,

meine Fische scheinen kein bedarf mehr an der Winterruhe zu haben. 

Sind schon wieder recht aktiv. 
Wenn ich am Holzdeck (Futterplatz) stehe, gieren sie schon nach Futter.
Nur noch nicht ganz so extrem wie im Sommer.

Ich Kescher derzeit trotzdem nur die Algen von der Oberfläche ab.


----------



## Annett (11. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

N'abend.

Bedenkt bitte die unterschiedliche geografische Lage. :beeten  

Ich hab keinen einzigen meiner Fische am WE gesichtet, als ich den Teich frühlingstauglich machte....

Daher war ich auch äußerst zaghaft beim Algen fischen. Nur die abgestorbenen Triebe der Sumpfpflanzen habe ich abgeschnitten und entsorgt.


----------



## Crossbaer (12. März 2008)

*AW: Algen entfernen?*

Ich wollte auch angreifen mit meiner Erweiterung. Aber. Heute morgen waren 2.0 Grad Brrrr 

Gruß
Cb


----------

